# Kitten with persistant diarrhea - Some cats just need sensitive food?



## MsSaraKelly (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 16 week old kitten, called Jelly, who has persistant diarrhea. She is completely fine in herself. She likes to play hide and seek and fetch with her mouse toy and is apart from the tummy troubles a very happy active kitten! 

She's had it since she we got her at 8 weeks (I know very young but she'd already been taken from the breeder was in another home and they couldn't keep her so we took her). Since she's been with us she's been on Felix As Good As It Looks. A pouch in the morning and a pouch in the evening which she gobbles up.

I took Jelly to the vet last month because she was having blood in her stools. The vet gave her an antibiotics injection, gave me the probiotic paste, and some tablets I had to crush in her food twice a day. She also put her on a diet of Royal Canin Sensitivity advising me to do this for a week and then gradually mix in the normal food. 

I did this and while she was on the sensitive food her stools were fine. As I gradually introduced the new food the stools got looser and looser and now, while there isn't any blood like before thank goodness, they've gone back to being almost entirely liquid and completely unformed. 

I think I probably know the answer, but do some cats just have sensitive stomachs and need to constantly be on sensitive food? 

Will she ever be able to have normal food...? I've never given her human food but it'd be sad if she couldn't ever have the odd treat of chicken or cheese like my old cat used to enjoy!

I can't afford to keep her on the Royal Canin so I'm considering getting the Pro Plan Kitten Delicate Dry Mix. Does anybody have any experience of this food?

Really appreciate any comments or advice from anybody! Thank you so much!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she really needs to go back to the vet. It may be nothing to do with her food there are several parasites that can cause diarrhoea in cats [TF and guardia [sp??]. To test for these the vet will need poo samples. My cats have never had them so not sure what the treatment is but suspect metronidizale [sp?] is used for one of them. It may be that the vet suspected these hence the tablets but that she needs a longer course. Its not good for a young kitten to have runs a lot as they can get seriously dehydrated. Wouldn't use the dry as this would add to the dehydration [and don't like dry food full stop]. What food did the breeder have her on? as if it was different to the felix and she was okay on it I would try her on that or steamed chicken. Also when was she wormed?

some pictures of her would be lovely.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would look at getting her onto a good quality GRAIN FREE food in the end. A fair few cats have a sensitivity to grains - my queen struggles and get very sloppy poos on a food with grains in. Zooplus do a grain free food called Grau - and others on here will know of other brands. 


I now feed a 75%+ raw food diet to my cats and it really helps.

I would try this
feed for at least a week just plain cooked chicken and chicken broth - nothing else just this. Boil the chicken on the hob and use the water it was boiled in as broth. This should very hopefully clear up the runs and is cheaper than the special diet. In that time you can research a better diet. 

I would then introduce a grain free wet food and see how that goes, should it be fine, maybe look at high meat foods with limited grains. 

If these don't work I seriously recommend a raw food diet - I buy Natural Instinct, a preprepared raw complete diet - costs about 45p-60p a day for an adult cat - a bit more for a growing kitten though - but definitely worth it - and the up side is that the poos are almost smell free and only happens every couple of days and are tin as the cats are using ALL the food.

And now - payment in a piccie of your kitten please


----------



## MsSaraKelly (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you both so much!
The raw foods does sound like a good idea. 
Some photos below! (I have so many... bit snap happy and driving friends on Facebook mad)

















https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/580859_601509605610_1729491826_n.jpg


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

beautiful cat and fantastically well composed shots (DSLR by any chance?)


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MsSaraKelly said:


> Thank you both so much!
> The raw foods does sound like a good idea.
> Some photos below! (I have so many... bit snap happy and driving friends on Facebook mad)


Lovely looking kitty I probably drive my FB friends mad as well - unless they hide my updates and then they won't see them and I don't know


----------



## MsSaraKelly (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you 

Actually it's a HDR app on my Sony Xperia S phone which has a 12MP camera.
The focus is hit and miss but if you time it right using the app you can get some great shots.


----------



## DEvans (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

I too had the same problem with my cat (he's 4 shortly!) he has constant wet poop and has had all the tests under the sun, all clear of course and expensive!

My boy eats about 300g a day sometimes 400g depends how many territory fights and bird catching he has done!

I need to find a site that delivers cheap and also has cheap enough food to change him to because currently he is costing 45p a day to feed on tesco premium cuts as he hates whiskas and felix oh and kitekat!! he is soo fussy that even after scoffing his breakfast if its the same at supper time he turns his nose up!!

Good luck with your kitten i am sure it will all turn out right in the end oh also he is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I had exact same problems with my kitten as yours he was very small and skinny with big stomach but he had no parasites atall..in the end vet gave him antibiotic injections and i only fed him Hills id (wet) for Stomach problems this seemed to be the only food that made his poo firm up and stop the blood he has been on it for nearly 6 months and im only now weaning him off onto bozita and grau for sensitive tummys I have been keeping a very close eye on his poo the last couple of days..so far so good..


----------

